# Butter London Pantone Color Set



## Geek2 (Jan 27, 2017)

Butter London has a new nail polish set that includes shades from the new Pantone color of the year collection. I love Butter London polishes. I wish I could get this set but I have too much nail polish right now. Thoughts on this set?





http://www.butterlondon.com/Gifts/butter-LONDON-Pantone-Color-of-the-Year-Lacquer-Set.html


----------



## Queennie (Feb 3, 2017)

What a pretty set! I love Butter London as well, but I also am drowning in nail polish at the moment. Excited to see what happens with the Sephora x Pantone Color of the Year Collection this year


----------



## lisarayes (Mar 4, 2017)

Wow!!! This nail color set has lovely and unique shades. I like to do new experiments on my nails, surely want to try such pretty shades too.


----------



## SilvanaW (May 15, 2018)

I am pining for this set http://www.butterlondon.com/Collections/Pantone-Collection/Pantone-Color-of-the-Year-2018-Set.html


----------

